# II "... deleted from your membership ..." postcard [merged]



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2010)

Got a postcard today that said one of my weeks has been deleted from my individual II account - "The request to delete this week was made by your home resort.  ... Please contact Marriott Customer Services Dept. at Marriott's SurfWatch 1-800-845-8226."

I called and spoke to a VOA (not my new one) who told me these are being automatically generated for Enrolled Weeks and I could expect two more for our other two weeks.  I told him that I was considering keeping my II individual account open through Jul2012 just to keep all my options, especially access to Getaways.  He said that's not necessary because Week-to-Week II exchanges will be processed through the II corporate account while Getaways access will be available through the existing II interface using our new corporate II account numbers.

If I want to do everything the same through the II interface they will be able to override the cancellations mentioned in these postcards, but he doesn't understand why I think it's necessary.  He says that II week-to-week exchanges processed through the corporate account will be able to be matched instantly if the inventory is available, and that when we call the VOA's for exchange requests they'll be able to advise us as to which usage option - weeks or points exchanges - is better for what we want to do.

He also repeated more info that I've seen on TUG from other Marriott reps, in that if I cancel II now they can give me a pro-rated refund, or if I keep my II ind account open but do not use it for exchanges then they'll issue an AC after a year.  I may call II tomorrow to get the ball rolling, considering that this VOA has repeated what others have said they've heard.  Hmmm, just thought of a new question - is II giving one AC per week or one AC per account?


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 19, 2010)

*Properties being deleted from old II account*

I received correspondence from II that my weeks#*** were being deleted from my II membership per request from home resort. In looking in my  II account some weeks were there and some weren't. All are enrolled.

A trustworthy Marriott VOA said II is communicating several different ways that properties are moving. They are not falling into a black hole but are being handled differently within II and Marriott. 

I would have expected a bulk transfer  to a new number but this like many other things is not seamless. I don't see this as significant except as a nuisance unless the inability to see all our properties on II lingers on for several weeks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2010)

Same thing here, siberiavol ...  These will probably be merged; I like your thread title better.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for info. I haven't received postcard but got a message on the Interval website: "As of today's date, your membership file does not indicate eligibility to place an exchange request. Please review your relinquishment/deposit history and contact our Membership Services Department if your membership file requires revision." Doesn't allow me to search for exchanges, just getaways. I too wonder about the ACs.


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 19, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Same thing here, siberiavol ...  These will probably be merged; I like your thread title better.



Sorry, didn't see it.


----------



## JimC (Jul 19, 2010)

That is a bit surprising that Marriott would/could interfere with your personal II account.  MVCI should have included options for your personal II account as part of the enrollment process.


----------



## dougef (Jul 19, 2010)

JimC said:


> That is a bit surprising that Marriott would/could interfere with your personal II account.  MVCI should have included options for your personal II account as part of the enrollment process.



I agree 100%.  If I have an II account that I have paid for several years in advance it is my decision how to deal with it.


----------



## rdh1947 (Jul 19, 2010)

I noticed a couple of days ago that my Marriott weeks (except for deposits and pending requests) were no longer showing in my II account.  I discovered via several phone calls that I had a new II set up by Marriott and got the new account number( from the II Marriott desk).  I had to set up a password for this new account.  My personal II account still has non-Marriott units in it in addition to showing the unredeemed deposit and the pending requests.  I can now log into both as I could with my personal account.  The new one shows all 3 Marriotts for 2010, 2011, and 2011 plus a unit called Marriott Vacation Club Destinations showing 0 points. It appears that this new account will function the same as the personal, but time will tell.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2010)

Good info, Bob, thanks.  I was wondering if there would be another postcard with the new account number, but tomorrow when I call I'll ask for it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2010)

rdh1947 said:


> I noticed a couple of days ago that my Marriott weeks (except for deposits and pending requests) were no longer showing in my II account.  I discovered via several phone calls that I had a new II set up by Marriott and got the new account number( from the II Marriott desk).  I had to set up a password for this new account.  My personal II account still has non-Marriott units in it in addition to showing the unredeemed deposit and the pending requests.  I can now log into both as I could with my personal account.  The new one shows all 3 Marriotts for 2010, 2011, and 2011 plus a unit called Marriott Vacation Club Destinations showing 0 points. It appears that this new account will function the same as the personal, but time will tell.



It will be interesting to hear what the new online II account is capable of. Getaways, II searches, "fake" searches, ongoing request setup, etc. Many "fence sitters" are waiting to hear about the new online II account before committing to enrolling in the new program.


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 19, 2010)

I called II who had my new II number. They sent me to internet site to log in as a new member. I got to the second page where they asked for first and last name. These had already been printed in with a first name that read xxxx/xxxx which was my name and wife's name with a slash between. That didn't come from me.

I went to the next step and it said please enter valid first  name. I called tech support. Bottom line was the names shouldn't have been preprinted and tech couldn't correct.  He said he would have to send it to IT to check possible program flaw which usually takes four or five days.

I told him this was a number from the new Marriott system. He thought it might end up being system wide problem.

The good news is there is a new account already The bad news is who knows which enrolled member will have access to his own number and when.

RDH 's account is probably the way it is going to look which sounds good . Hopefully people registering will be able to access immediately. If you can't I'd wait for a system fix. I don't think tech can help at this point.


----------



## windje2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

siberiavol said:


> I called II who had my new II number. They sent me to internet site to log in as a new member. I got to the second page where they asked for first and last name. These had already been printed in with a first name that read xxxx/xxxx which was my name and wife's name with a slash between. That didn't come from me.
> 
> I went to the next step and it said please enter valid first  name. I called tech support. Bottom line was the names shouldn't have been preprinted and tech couldn't correct.  He said he would have to send it to IT to check possible program flaw which usually takes four or five days.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are beta testing this puppy.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 19, 2010)

windje2000 said:


> Sounds like you are beta testing this puppy.
> 
> Good Luck and keep us posted.



I was expecting to end up like David after encountering Goliath. It is bothering me that the reps are calling me General Custer.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone been cancelled while they have a pending request?


----------



## ldanna (Jul 20, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> It will be interesting to hear what the new online II account is capable of. Getaways, II searches, "fake" searches, ongoing request setup, etc. Many "fence sitters" are waiting to hear about the new online II account before committing to enrolling in the new program.



I am one of those. What I can see with full access to my II account, and comparing with the Sightings/Distressed board, I can have a great idea what my weeks can do. That's very important to me.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2010)

JimIg23 said:


> Has anyone been cancelled while they have a pending request?



Not me, nothing pending here.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I called the Marriott Desk at II and managed to get a rep who was completely confused, tried to sell me the Gold upgrade for my individual account which no longer has any weeks in it, and transferred me to some other Marriott office when he was supposed to be setting up a conference call between me, him and a VOA.  Unfortunately, that's the level of customer service I'm used to getting from II.

The woman he transferred me to at least knew enough to tell me that she thought I was better off talking to Owner Services and connected me.  This VOA repeated the same things as yesterday, the corporate II account will be able to access Getaways, and the Marriott VOAs will be able to look at inventory and process requests for week-to-week exchanges in II and the Exchange Company, as well as Points.  She's certain that we'll be able to search for Getaways the same as usual in the corporate account, not sure if we'll be able to search the new interface for weeks in the usual manner.

She says my corporate account access isn't ready yet - she's not sure if I'll be getting a new number or if II is trying to rig something so that the account numbers stay the same and the interfaces are switched.  She says II can't guarantee that they'll have the issues corrected by Monday when the system is on-line, but those who have started receiving the postcards are further ahead in the queue than those who haven't.  II will refund either your pro-rated dues or one AC per year per account for the time remaining on the account.  I was on hold for 22 minutes while she checked all this with someone in II, and told her when she came back that I knew some had new numbers and no postcards ...

Still haven't talked to my new VOA yet although he left a message very early this morning introducing himself and asking me to call with any questions.  One of these days he'll be available when I'm calling in, probably as often as the old VOA was.  Ha!

After the system is on-line and the corporate account access is fixed, then I'll call II and ask for the AC to be issued instead of the pro-rated refund.  It doesn't appear that we'll be able to compare how the individual and corporate accounts will work side-by-side, and with Getaways access through the corp account I don't have any other reason to keep the ind open.

Don't know if this hurts or helps, it's just more info ...


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't even tried calling Interval about this issue yet since it's usually pretty frustrating for me. This is the usual scenario - Owner Services transfers me to II to answer a question, II listens to my question and sends me back to Owner Services. There are people on TUG who know far more about II than their own employees I'm afraid.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Jul 20, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Well, I called the Marriott Desk at II and managed to get a rep who was completely confused, tried to sell me the Gold upgrade for my individual account which no longer has any weeks in it, and transferred me to some other Marriott office when he was supposed to be setting up a conference call between me, him and a VOA.  Unfortunately, that's the level of customer service I'm used to getting from II.
> 
> The woman he transferred me to at least knew enough to tell me that she thought I was better off talking to Owner Services and connected me.  This VOA repeated the same things as yesterday, the corporate II account will be able to access Getaways, and the Marriott VOAs will be able to look at inventory and process requests for week-to-week exchanges in II and the Exchange Company, as well as Points.  She's certain that we'll be able to search for Getaways the same as usual in the corporate account, not sure if we'll be able to search the new interface for weeks in the usual manner.
> 
> ...



Same thing here except I left two messages.  I spoke with my sales rep she explained to me that this person was just the senior person and had a whole team of people under them.  She said that when I call I get routed to her team and anyone on the team can help me.  Haven't done that yet and not sure if I should like this approach!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2010)

pfrank4127 said:


> Same thing here except I left two messages.  I spoke with my sales rep she explained to me that this person was just the senior person and had a whole team of people under them.  She said that when I call I get routed to her team and anyone on the team can help me.  Haven't done that yet and not sure if I should like this approach!



I think it's working the same way it always has, that the telephone number you're calling from is automatically routed to your VOA but if his/her line is busy then you get placed in the queue for the next available.  I heard "the team" thing, too, but I thought they were saying that all of the VOAs who have been assigned to Enrolled owners are working on the same team and all of the Weeks owners have their own team.     Who knows.  Today I couldn't even get the "press 1" thing to work to leave a message for my newly-assigned VOA but I don't know if that's Marriott's fault or if it's because I waited too long to press 1.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Jul 20, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I think it's working the same way it always has, that the telephone number you're calling from is automatically routed to your VOA but if his/her line is busy then you get placed in the queue for the next available.  I heard "the team" thing, too, but I thought they were saying that all of the VOAs who have been assigned to Enrolled owners are working on the same team and all of the Weeks owners have their own team.     Who knows.  Today I couldn't even get the "press 1" thing work to leave a message for my newly-assigned VOA but I don't know if that's Marriott's fault or if it's because I waited too long to press 1.



Never had a VOA before enrolling in the points so ... at least I'm making progress!


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 20, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Well, I called the Marriott Desk at II and managed to get a rep who was completely confused, tried to sell me the Gold upgrade for my individual account which no longer has any weeks in it, and transferred me to some other Marriott office when he was supposed to be setting up a conference call between me, him and a VOA.  Unfortunately, that's the level of customer service I'm used to getting from II.
> 
> The woman he transferred me to at least knew enough to tell me that she thought I was better off talking to Owner Services and connected me.  This VOA repeated the same things as yesterday, the corporate II account will be able to access Getaways, and the Marriott VOAs will be able to look at inventory and process requests for week-to-week exchanges in II and the Exchange Company, as well as Points.  She's certain that we'll be able to search for Getaways the same as usual in the corporate account, not sure if we'll be able to search the new interface for weeks in the usual manner.
> 
> ...



Rdh's comment shows the numbers have been assigned and work at least for some people. The II rep showed me with two numbers. I just asked for the one that was different from the old number.

THE BEST APPROACH IS TO ASK THE II REP THAT ANSWERS THE PHONE IF THEY ARE SHOWING YOU WITH TWO ACCOUNTS. If the answer is no,then you probably haven't been assigned a new number yet. If the answer is yes,get the new number and start the process of enrolling your account on a blank II home page. It should function as RDH described unless there is a problem such as I described in an earlier post.

The VOA doesn't have the number or won't tell you. RDH's contact was with II.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2010)

siberiavol said:


> Rdh's comment shows the numbers have been assigned and work at least for some people. The II rep showed me with two numbers. I just asked for the one that was different from the old number.
> 
> THE BEST APPROACH IS TO ASK THE II REP THAT ANSWERS THE PHONE IF THEY ARE SHOWING YOU WITH TWO ACCOUNTS. If the answer is no,then you probably haven't been assigned a new number yet. If the answer is yes,get the new number and start the process of enrolling your account on a blank II home page. It should function as RDH described unless there is a problem such as I described in an earlier post.
> 
> The VOA doesn't have the number or won't tell you. RDH's contact was with II.



That was one of my questions for the II rep but he had no clue what I was talking about and then transferred me to Timbuktu.  The VOA asked II for me when she had me on hold for 22 minutes while she was talking to them, and what they told her was that my corp account isn't ready yet - I did tell her that I knew others had new numbers already from II but I didn't ask her to take that info back to II.  I'm not in any hurry to call back II and see what they'll do with me next ... :hysterical:


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 20, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> That was one of my questions for the II rep but he had no clue what I was talking about and then transferred me to Timbuktu.  The VOA asked II for me when she had me on hold for 22 minutes while she was talking to them, and what they told her was that my corp account isn't ready yet - I did tell her that I knew others had new numbers already from II but I didn't ask her to take that info back to II.  I'm not in any hurry to call back II and see what they'll do with me next ... :hysterical:



Perhaps they are giving people new numbers based on when they enrolled or maybe at random. It sounds like you did all you could do. So far we have comments from three enrolled people. One has a number that works. One has a number that doesn't work and one doesn't have a number.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2010)

HA!  We're the three blind mice trying to get at the cheese ...


----------



## tiel (Jul 20, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Well, I called the Marriott Desk at II and managed to get a rep who was completely confused, tried to sell me the Gold upgrade for my individual account which no longer has any weeks in it, and transferred me to some other Marriott office when he was supposed to be setting up a conference call between me, him and a VOA.  Unfortunately, that's the level of customer service I'm used to getting from II.
> 
> The woman he transferred me to at least knew enough to tell me that she thought I was better off talking to Owner Services and connected me.  This VOA repeated the same things as yesterday, the corporate II account will be able to access Getaways, and the Marriott VOAs will be able to look at inventory and process requests for week-to-week exchanges in II and the Exchange Company, as well as Points.  She's certain that we'll be able to search for Getaways the same as usual in the corporate account, not sure if we'll be able to search the new interface for weeks in the usual manner.
> 
> ...



I called the Marriott desk at II last night about the postcard I received.  The rep was very knowledgeable and friendly.  He gave me my new II account number, and told me I could go ahead and set up my new profile.  So I did.  No problems.  

I looked around the new account a bit, and everything looks exactly the same, with the exception of the "unit" which references our point balance (non-existent, at this point) under "My Units".  I was able to search Getaways.

If what you were told about ACs, getting one/each year you keep your individual account open, is true, we could end up with with quite a few ACs.  Our account is paid up for 10+ years!  We took advantage of some multi-year renewal offers that were good deals at the time.  Now we'll just have to figure out how long it'll be worth it to keep that account open.  It'll be a couple of years, at least, as we have 3 unredeemed deposits at this point.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Baby steps.  I need to keep remembering that because otherwise I'm going to end up breaking my face if I bonk it off the desk one more time.  So frustrated but there's nothing to do except laugh!

I called the Marriott Desk at II again.  "Hi, this is Susan J, #blahblahblah, my three Marriott weeks have been deleted from my account because I've enrolled them in Marriott's new exchange system.  I'm wondering if you can please give me my new corporate Interval membership number so that I can try to set up the new online account.  Thanks."

"Oh certainly, please bear with me a moment, I'll get that for you, hold on ..."

<muzak>

(paraphrased) "MARRIOTT IS SO EXCITED TO OFFER THE LATEST AND GREATEST ...." followed by a list of "please press" things and an option to stay on the line which I did.

"Hi, how can I help you?"

"I have no idea!?!  Interval just transferred me to you when I asked for my new II corporate account number.  Is this Owner Services?"

Turns out it was and they were able to give me the new account number.  But now I'm having the same problems as siberiavol with the HUSBAND/WIFE first name thing and I have ZERO patience left for dealing with II today without laughing at them, will have to give it another go tomorrow.

This new Jake VOA was very nice even after I had to ask him if he worked for Marriott because I had no idea where II had transferred me.  I'll say one thing, it appears Marriott reps are used to listening to complaints about II's customer service and telephone etiquette and they don't seem to mind if you have a sense of humor about it.     Jake still isn't my new VOA but I imagine one of these days we'll connect.

He did say the same thing about AC's - if you keep your old/individual account open you will get one AC for each year it remains open.  In my case that's two through 10/12 (sorry, had the 7/12 wrong before) but I didn't ask if there is a certain limit.  He also said that if you process an exchange through your ind II account after you've enrolled, the exchange fee will show up when you process but it will be refunded - didn't ask the particulars because I don't intend to use online stuff until/unless Marriott's system is online.  He also gave me a new 888 telephone number to contact Owner Services now that I'm enrolled; I think he said it's linked directly to my assigned VOA so I won't repeat it here, but if you've enrolled you can probably call the 800-845-4226 OS number to get the # that should connect to your VOA.  (Now that I think of it, it's probably the same number that shows on my myvacationclub.com log-in page, just haven't check that yet.)

Slowly but surely we'll all get there ...


----------



## tiel (Jul 21, 2010)

From SueDonJ:
Turns out it was and they were able to give me the new account number. But now I'm having the same problems as siberiavol with the HUSBAND/WIFE first name thing and I have ZERO patience left for dealing with II today without laughing at them, will have to give it another go tomorrow.

Had the same problem, so I called II tech support.  Got a very helpful techie, who walked me through initializing the account.  He also advised me NOT to assign a User Id (vs. my account number) for logging on;  said it can cause problems.  Not sure why, but I listened, though I would rather have a user id.

This new Jake VOA was very nice even after I had to ask him if he worked for Marriott because I had no idea where II had transferred me. I'll say one thing, it appears Marriott reps are used to listening to complaints about II's customer service and telephone etiquette and they don't seem to mind if you have a sense of humor about it.  Jake still isn't my new VOA but I imagine one of these days we'll connect.

He did say the same thing about AC's - if you keep your old/individual account open you will get one AC for each year it remains open. In my case that's two through 10/12 (sorry, had the 7/12 wrong before) but I didn't ask if there is a certain limit. He also said that if you process an exchange through your ind II account after you've enrolled, the exchange fee will show up when you process but it will be refunded - didn't ask the particulars because I don't intend to use online stuff until/unless Marriott's system is online. He also gave me a new 888 telephone number to contact Owner Services now that I'm enrolled; I think he said it's linked directly to my assigned VOA so I won't repeat it here, but if you've enrolled you can probably call the 800-845-4226 OS number to get the # that should connect to your VOA. (Now that I think of it, it's probably the same number that shows on my myvacationclub.com log-in page, just haven't check that yet.)

IF what he told you about getting a refund for an exchange processed through your INDIVIDUAL II account is true, that would be fantastic!  We've got 3 unredeemed units left in there.  BUT, that is contrary to everything else I've heard up to this point regarding activity in your individual account;  everything I've seen says we have to pay for those transactions, which is not unreasonable, I don't think.  Maybe this is a little bonus!  Probably not...

Also, was wondering, is your VOA listed at the top of your MVC.com screen?  We haven't been told who our new VOA is, but the name on our screen is the same advisor we've had for years. 

Glad you got your account, FINALLY!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you only see the points in your club II account? Have the week listings, as we are used to, disappeared? I wanted to know if we could still do "fake" test searches.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 21, 2010)

tiel said:


> Had the same problem, so I called II tech support.  Got a very helpful techie, who walked me through initializing the account.  He also advised me NOT to assign a User Id (vs. my account number) for logging on;  said it can cause problems.  Not sure why, but I listened, though I would rather have a user id.



Good to know, I'll do that whether they mention it or not.  I like my SueDonJ log-in just as much at II's website as I do here on TUG   but if I have to give it up over there then that's what I'll do.



tiel said:


> IF what he told you about getting a refund for an exchange processed through your INDIVIDUAL II account is true, that would be fantastic!  We've got 3 unredeemed units left in there.  BUT, that is contrary to everything else I've heard up to this point regarding activity in your individual account;  everything I've seen says we have to pay for those transactions, which is not unreasonable, I don't think.  Maybe this is a little bonus!  Probably not...



I don't have any weeks on deposit with II and obviously didn't pay very close attention to what he was saying, but I think that he mentioned it while he was saying that it would be better (at least at first) to call your VOA for help with whatever you want to do rather than using the II corp site when/if you get it up and running.  So I'd guess what you're saying makes more sense, that the refunds will only happen if you use the II corporate account to do week-to-week exchanges.  Sorry about that, but I'll ask again tomorrow and pay better attention.



tiel said:


> Also, was wondering, is your VOA listed at the top of your MVC.com screen?  We haven't been told who our new VOA is, but the name on our screen is the same advisor we've had for years.
> 
> Glad you got your account, FINALLY!



Me too!  And yes, my new VOA's name showed up at myvacationclub.com almost immediately after I enrolled, within the couple of days that it took me to finally break down and start using Firefox instead of Safari so that I could get access.  Maybe your old VOA has chosen to work with the Points and you won't have to be assigned a new one?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 21, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Do you only see the points in your club II account? Have the week listings, as we are used to, disappeared? I wanted to know if we could still do "fake" test searches.



m, Bob says he can see all of them in his new account.  I suppose we won't know how much searching we can do until at least Monday when the new system is up.


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 21, 2010)

tiel said:


> From SueDonJ:
> Turns out it was and they were able to give me the new account number. But now I'm having the same problems as siberiavol with the HUSBAND/WIFE first name thing and I have ZERO patience left for dealing with II today without laughing at them, will have to give it another go tomorrow.
> 
> Had the same problem, so I called II tech support.  Got a very helpful techie, who walked me through initializing the account.  He also advised me NOT to assign a User Id (vs. my account number) for logging on;  said it can cause problems.  Not sure why, but I listened, though I would rather have a user id.
> ...



A VOA was able to get me a password. That and the assigned number allowed me to access the new account. You can search just as before with weeks. Some of my weeks are in one account and some in the other but as I understand it all will be in new account.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got my new II member number by going to my-vacationclub.com, logging in and looking at my profile.  The new II membership number was there.  Then I used that account number to create a new password on Intervalworld.com.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah NJ MOM I found it! Go to Home, Manage My Account then Account Profile


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 21, 2010)

NJMOM2 said:


> I just got my new II member number by going to my-vacationclub.com, logging in and looking at my profile.  The new II membership number was there.  Then I used that account number to create a new password on Intervalworld.com.



You might want to start a new thread with this information. You have clearly discovered the easiest way to find your number and get registered.


----------



## kedler (Jul 21, 2010)

NJMOM2 said:


> I just got my new II member number by going to my-vacationclub.com, logging in and looking at my profile.  The new II membership number was there.  Then I used that account number to create a new password on Intervalworld.com.


When did you enroll as my II number in my vacation club is the same but we just enrolled this week.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jul 22, 2010)

kedler said:


> When did you enroll as my II number in my vacation club is the same but we just enrolled this week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I enrolled the first week the program came out.

Only my Harbour Lake resort it in the new account.  I have a request pending with the OceanWatch resort and that is the only one left in my old account and it is not in the new account.  The OceanWatch resort was bought resale. I guess I will have to check up on that.  I am also waiting for the bonus week to be entered into any account.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 22, 2010)

tiel said:


> He did say the same thing about AC's - if you keep your old/individual account open you will get one AC for each year it remains open. In my case that's two through 10/12 (sorry, had the 7/12 wrong before) but I didn't ask if there is a certain limit. *He also said that if you process an exchange through your ind II account after you've enrolled, the exchange fee will show up when you process but it will be refunded *- didn't ask the particulars because I don't intend to use online stuff until/unless Marriott's system is online. He also gave me a new 888 telephone number to contact Owner Services now that I'm enrolled; I think he said it's linked directly to my assigned VOA so I won't repeat it here, but if you've enrolled you can probably call the 800-845-4226 OS number to get the # that should connect to your VOA. (Now that I think of it, it's probably the same number that shows on my myvacationclub.com log-in page, just haven't check that yet.)



Did anyone else hear that? I thought I had heard that, but then I was told that any existing deposits would have to go through the old II account and the exchange cost would have to be paid and would not be refunded (and I was told that by someone up the food chain, so to speak).


----------



## siberiavol (Jul 22, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Did anyone else hear that? I thought I had heard that, but then I was told that any existing deposits would have to go through the old II account and the exchange cost would have to be paid and would not be refunded (and I was told that by someone up the food chain, so to speak).



I was told by two different people that the internal trades in the NEW II account will be charged but refunded. I think anything that has happened or will happen in the old II account is on the member.

I suspect at some time Marriott and II will have worked out a system where no charge is shown. At this time it appears the Marriott II program is built on the old II platform. The good news is enrolled members will be able to see things like we did before which is important to me


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jul 22, 2010)

I just did an exchange test in the new II account - the fee for a Marriott to Marriott exchange showed as $0.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 22, 2010)

NJMOM, GREAT! find in the myvacationclub.com Profile - that will make things so much easier for anyone who enrolls from this point forward.  I still had to call II for help with getting online because of that HUSBAND/WIFE first name thing and they did the same thing with me that they did with siberiavol, gave me a password to get in.  Now I'm in, have already changed the password they gave me, and can see all of my weeks plus a new section for Points that has "0" on account.  Haven't tried a phantom exchange yet but will after Monday to see what happens, and will report if I see anything different from what someone else posts.  

(What's interesting is that in the Profile section of myvacationclub.com, now the old II account number is showing under my name and the new II # shows under Don's.  Don't know if this will be a problem later, won't worry about it until I have to.  )

I called the Marriott Desk at II to get a few questions answered.  He was made confused by me calling the two different accounts "individual" and "corporate";  he uses "old" or "Interval" and "new" or "Marriott" so that's how I'll use them.  These are the answers I'm sticking with until something happens differently:

Q.  Will there be a pro-rated refund of II dues if the old account is cancelled?
A.  Yes, if there are no weeks on deposit, and no confirmed exchanges or Getaways for a future date.

Q.  If the old account stays open what AC's are being offered?
A.  If you have between 1 year and 35 months remaining, 1 AC; between 3 years and 59 months, 2 AC; 5 years or more, 3 AC.

Q.  When will those AC's be deposited, to which account, and will the fees be payable under the Destination Club plan?
A.  Deposits will be made to the old account within 30 days of enrollment in the DC, all fees will be payable by members.

Q.  If you have an existing deposit/exchange confirmation in the old account will the fees be paid/refunded through the new account if you've enrolled in the DC?
A.  No.

Q.  If you currently have an AC offer for a week that has not yet been deposited in either account, will you be issued an AC if you exchange that week through the new account?
A.  "Probably" not.  But if so, or if an exception is made, the use/exchange of that AC to a week will have to be made through the old account and the associated fees will be payable by the members.

Q.  Do you anticipate that AC offers will be made in the future to weeks which have been enrolled in the DC?
A.  As long as your old account is open and showing that you have weeks which are eligible for AC offers, then yes.  But again, the use of and payment for any AC's will have to be through the old account.

Q.  Relative to that, if I access my old account online it tells me that my weeks have been deleted.  Can II cross-reference the two accounts to show that I have weeks which may be eligible for AC's?  IOW, if you look at my old account now are you seeing my three Marriott weeks?
A.  Yes.

hope this helps ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 22, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> ... Q.  If the old account stays open what AC's are being offered?
> A.  If you have between 1 year and 35 months remaining, 1 AC; between 3 years and 59 months, 2 AC; 5 years or more, 3 AC.
> 
> Q. When will those AC's be deposited, to which account, and will the fees be payable under the Destination Club plan?
> A. Deposits will be made to the old account within 30 days of enrollment in the DC, all fees will be payable by members. ...



Just realized I didn't ask if all of these AC's are deposited at the same time, will they all have the same expiration date and what will that be?

If anyone else is calling in maybe you can ask?


----------



## Y-ASK (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm bummed.  The account number for II is the old one that the Marriott rep had me cancel and they don't have a new one for me yet.  Not sure why it's taking so long since I enrolled on 6/22 and sent the necessary agreeing reply back shortly there after (12-24 hours).  I was told to wait and that not having a II account setup would not affect my ability to make a reservation using points on 7/26...


Y-ASK


----------



## jancurious (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I called today after receiving the post card and the Marriott person told me they were very unhappy with II using that choice of words "we have deleted..."

This rep seemed to indicate that II is not happy at all about Marriott bringing the trading in house. (I can only imagine!)

Jan


----------



## m61376 (Jul 23, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Q.  If you currently have an AC offer for a week that has not yet been deposited in either account, will you be issued an AC if you exchange that week through the new account?
> A.  "Probably" not.  But if so, or if an exception is made, the use/exchange of that AC to a week will have to be made through the old account and the associated fees will be payable by the members.
> 
> Q.  Do you anticipate that AC offers will be made in the future to weeks which have been enrolled in the DC?
> A.  As long as your old account is open and showing that you have weeks which are eligible for AC offers, then yes.  But again, the use of and payment for any AC's will have to be through the old account.


I thought that Dave initially posted in the "confirmed info" thread that AC's would be offered for week deposits. Are you saying that AC's will only be offered if the enrollee pays for and maintains a separate II account?

Dave- can you clarify this for us? Thanks


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 23, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I thought that Dave initially posted in the "confirmed info" thread that AC's would be offered for week deposits. Are you saying that AC's will only be offered if the enrollee pays for and maintains a separate II account?
> 
> Dave- can you clarify this for us? Thanks



Dunno, m.  I don't remember anything about AC's for deposits and at this point can't even begin to slog my way through all the threads to figure out which is the "confirmed info" one.  This last II rep was excellent IMO, much more on the ball than any of the others I've dealt with.  He made sure that he understood what I was asking, got a supervisor's help before he answered a few and with others - like the AC's with years remaining thing - some answers he actually read off an info sheet in front of him.

Dave or anybody very well could have different answers, nothing would surprise me considering that I got different answers from all the reps.  But that's why I said this is what I'm sticking with until something happens differently, because this particular rep seemed so much more informed ...


----------



## m61376 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sue- It was here

This whole thing has my head spinning, esp. due to the constant stream of conflicting information.


----------



## AMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I also enrolled all of my weeks in the destination club. Thanks to this discussion, I was able to access my corporate account online. I can now see Cypress Harbour in the corporate account and Barony and Harbour Point in my old account.  I was told that II and Marriott are in the process of transferring these two weeks into my new account. The only problem is that I own 4 weeks. My OceanWatch week is lost somewhere in cyberspace. I’ll be glad when Marriott has all these problems worked out. I think it is going to be awhile. 


Joyce


----------



## abdibile (Jul 31, 2010)

Has anyone actually used the "New" corporate II account to make an exchange online?

Or is it just "read only" at the moment and you can not actually make exchanges?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 10, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> ...
> Q.  If the old account stays open what AC's are being offered?
> A.  If you have between 1 year and 35 months remaining, 1 AC; between 3 years and 59 months, 2 AC; 5 years or more, 3 AC.
> 
> ...



FYI, I called in today for something else and asked about this again because it's been more than 30 days and nothing's showed up ... now they're saying the AC deposits will be made within 60 days of enrollment into the old II accounts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> ...
> Q.  If the old account stays open what AC's are being offered?
> A.  If you have between 1 year and 35 months remaining, 1 AC; between 3 years and 59 months, 2 AC; 5 years or more, 3 AC.
> 
> ...





SueDonJ said:


> FYI, I called in today for something else and asked about this again because it's been more than 30 days and nothing's showed up ... now they're saying the AC deposits will be made within 60 days of enrollment into the old II accounts.



FYI, again - an AC showed up in my old II account today, with an expiration date of 8/16/11 and the usual off-season grid with lots of exceptions for certain resorts/weeks.  I'll most likely be using it during flexchange.

What about those of you who are due more than one - did you get all of them at once, all with one-year expirations?

(These are not the same as the more limited "Valued Customer" AC's being talked about in another thread, but I'm hoping to be as lucky as NJMOM2 and get one of those in the new account, too!)


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was told I would get the second AC in the old account 2 years after enrolling my week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2010)

NJMOM2 said:


> I was told I would get the second AC in the old account 2 years after enrolling my week.



Thanks.  If we were due for any more that's how I would prefer it, so that we wouldn't be swamped and unable to use any of them.  Makes sense, too, that they want to make sure you won't try to cancel the account and get a refund of fees sometime in the interim between now and the account's expiration date.


----------



## Rush (Aug 17, 2010)

*AC Expiry, Limitations, etc.*



SueDonJ said:


> FYI, again - an AC showed up in my old II account today, with an expiration date of 8/16/11 and the usual off-season grid with lots of exceptions for certain resorts/weeks.  I'll most likely be using it during flexchange.
> 
> What about those of you who are due more than one - did you get all of them at once, all with one-year expirations?
> 
> (These are not the same as the more limited "Valued Customer" AC's being talked about in another thread, but I'm hoping to be as lucky as NJMOM2 and get one of those in the new account, too!)



Hey Sue - 

First of all, thank you for your usual helpful, insightful posts.

I also allowed II to talk me into accepting an AC for keeping my acct open [it expires Aug 2012] but the one they e/m'd me yesterday eve expires Jan, 2011[!!!], and only runs from Sept of this year.

I've had very few dealings w II, however, not only am I unthrilled about the fact that the AC is for such a short period, but also, based on work commitments / existing travel plans, I'm not able to travel during that limited time anyway.

Do you / fellow TUGgers think I stand a chance of having II extend the expiration, and if not, of returning it, and getting my pro-rated fees refunded?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2010)

Rush, I think the AC you got yesterday is one of the "Valued Customer" ones that are separate from the usual ones as well as the ones we're getting for keeping our old accounts open.  Check out this thread in the TUG Exchanging section to see if the wording looks familiar.

Also, keep checking your old II account to see if the Points-conversion one shows up there - I didn't get an e-mail for it, found it when I logged in to that account and checked the "My Units" tab after clicking on the "Exchange" button.

It looks like you might be lucky like NJMOM2, getting both types of extra AC's!


----------



## Rush (Aug 17, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Rush, I think the AC you got yesterday is one of the "Valued Customer" ones that are separate from the usual ones as well as the ones we're getting for keeping our old accounts open.  Check out this thread in the TUG Exchanging section to see if the wording looks familiar.
> 
> Also, keep checking your old II account to see if the Points-conversion one shows up there - I didn't get an e-mail for it, found it when I logged in to that account and checked the "My Units" tab after clicking on the "Exchange" button.
> 
> It looks like you might be lucky like NJMOM2, getting both types of extra AC's!



You're amazing, Sue - 

Is there anything you don't know?

 


As far as I can tell, I still only have 1 II acct [I'll have to check again this eve, when I have more time] even tho I've enrolled in the program.

I only just came upon this thread, so will have to do some digging to see where I'm at w II b/f figuring things out.

I assumed that this AC was for keeping my acct open, as when I called them last week, they said they would be giving me one if I did so.

I've never otherwise received an AC from II, so just assumed that this was the one the II rep had promised me for keeping my acct open...

UPDATE: I just checked my acct online, and this one - the Valued Member one, which expires Jan 23/2011, is the only one showing up there.

So have I been done dirt, if II tells me that this is indeed the one I get for keeping my acct open?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2010)

Ha, thanks, but there's a lot I don't know, and what I do know is only because I read TUG fanatically!

If the email you got for the Jan'11-expiring AC says something about being a "Valued Customer" then that's not the one you'll be getting for keeping your old II account open after enrolling in the DC Points system.  Folks who haven't enrolled are getting that AC with the same expiration date and limitations, and they've been notified by email just like you were.

The AC you'll get for enrolling is a typical one and it expires one year from the date of deposit.  Plus I didn't get an email notification, it just showed up in my old II account.  II is saying that it will take between 30 and 60 days after enrollment for it to be deposited - mine took about a week short of 60 days.

With NJMOM2's help we know that some enrolled members are getting both types, I still think you might be one of the lucky ones!  With her help also, we learned that to find your new II account number you can look in your Profile info of your my-vacationclub.com account:


> I just got my new II member number by going to my-vacationclub.com, logging in and looking at my profile. The new II membership number was there. Then I used that account number to create a new password on Intervalworld.com.


----------



## Rush (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks, once again, Susan!

So, since the time restrictions on this Valued Member AC preclude my being able to use it, I suppose I can purchase one of the Guest Certicates and give it to someone...

Though I wasn't sure what you meant earlier when you said something about using your AC during Flexchange?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 17, 2010)

Flexchange is the time period within 59 days of check-in where most restrictions for AC usage are lifted; we've used typical AC's in the past during Flexchange to visit resorts during time periods that are not included in the AC grid.  TUG wisdom is that Flexchange gives you the most value for an AC if you're not able to use it otherwise.

I would guess that you could use the "Valued Customer" AC during Flexchange and that you could get a Guest Cert to give it to someone else.  But I'm not certain about that and have seen those specific questions in the related thread on the TUG Exchange board.  You should watch that thread to see what develops ...


----------



## Rush (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for the valuable info, Susan!

Clearly I have some homework to do, but you've certainly set me in the right direction.

I tried to determine whether I had a "new" II acct using the method suggested in that earlier quote, but was unable to find anything.

Also, I may get on the horn w II this eve [assuming I've poured myself a glass of patience beforehand] and try to sort all this out.

Esp since, as it turns out, I received this "Valued Member" AC nearly 2 weeks to the day after enrolling my weeks - 

So I will seek some clarification in that regard as well...


----------

